# Pharoah Sanders



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Pharoah Sanders - Harvest Time

I love when I find Jazz that fits my tastes in music. Pharoah Sanders is one of those jazz artists that I find just outside enough but in no way chaotic. Anyone else like him or want to state some favorites by him?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Thembi, Karma, Black Unity. 

And a couple of Alice Coltrane albums he's on including Monastic Trio, and Ptah The El Daoud.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This may sound like blasphemy, but when it comes to free jazz/outer limits jazz, I would rather hear Pharaoh Sanders than John Coltrane. When Coltrane went free, with his sound being so harsh and aggressive, it got to be too much; it wears me out, especially in the long solos. Pharaoh just plain sounds good. 

This Harvest Time clip is nice. The trap with a piece like this is, the rhythm is simple, and a bad player would make this boring. But Pharaoh doesn't sound like he is out to prove anything; he is going with the flow of his imagination.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> This may sound like blasphemy, but when it comes to free jazz/outer limits jazz, I would rather hear Pharaoh Sanders than John Coltrane. When Coltrane went free, with his sound being so harsh and aggressive, it got to be too much; it wears me out, especially in the long solos. Pharaoh just plain sounds good.


I never cared for Coltrane's free playing. He may have found his way and become more relaxed had he lived, but as it stands I prefer many other players. Sam Rivers, Archie Shepp, Sonny Simmons, John Gilmore, even Sonny Rollins.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Rollins Meets Hawk (and others) has to be one of the strangest "free jazz" albums ever... but I always liked the Freedom Suite...

I honestly don't know Sanders' work... so many tenors, so little time... when I want free n easy tenor I usually go with Charles Lloyd...


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sanders has a spiritual quality I find similar to Coltrane. Sanders also writes very well and so for people who don't favor Jazz modalities most of the time, he is easy to listen to because he's often not writing what sounds like conventional jazz but it's also not too out there, it's often got a good sense of melody.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

philoctetes said:


> Rollins Meets Hawk (and others) has to be one of the strangest "free jazz" albums ever... but I always liked the Freedom Suite...
> 
> I honestly don't know Sanders' work... so many tenors, so little time... when I want free n easy tenor I usually go with Charles Lloyd...


I like those Rollins albums as well. Lloyd can put me to sleep sometimes, but I enjoy his ECM live album Rabo De Nube. And I have some of the old Chico Hamilton albums featuring Lloyd and Gabor Szabo.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Essential Pharoah

Tauhid
Karma
Jewels of Thought
Summun, Bukmun, Umyun
Black Unity
Thembi
Africa
Village of the Pharoahs

and anything else really!

Superb artist.


----------

